
Still not a fan of updating your devices despite of Meltdown and Spectre events? - ythen
https://yaobin.me/blog/2018-01-10-meltdown-spectre/
======
Piskvorrr
Well, it appears some OS makers are between a rock and a hard place, which
means they're _actively blocking off updates_.
[https://doublepulsar.com/important-information-about-
microso...](https://doublepulsar.com/important-information-about-microsoft-
meltdown-cpu-security-fixes-antivirus-vendors-and-you-a852ba0292ec)

